# Finally organizing my photos...



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

...and figuring out what I have pics of and what I need pics of. I've had this 11-1/2 inch barrel SBR for some time now; it was built for me by Fulton Armory here in Maryland. It shoots great and it's probably my favorite out of my 5 AR-15s.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

My Fulton Armory carbine and FA rifle


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice! :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That SBR is a cute little blaster!


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice, Niner!


----------

